# Webcams Kiev en tiempo real.



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Esta última sorprende casi todo mujeres con niños y los coches no son baratos precisamente.

En Windy han desaparecido todas las de Ucrania a media tarde, no sale ni una sola, pero ya no salen ni las localizaciones de las cámaras.

La mayoría ya no emiten, pero alguna queda aun.
Lo de Windy me ha sorprendido. ¿Puede probar alguno que entre por vpn si se siguen viendo desde otra ubicación?


Ya no funciona una puta camara, ¿No quieren que veamos lo que ocurre o como va la cosa?

¿Ahora sólo es el docu que nos coló ayer la cadena amiga del Antoñito ukra?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Feb 2022)

No hay ni Dios por la calle


----------



## cooperator (25 Feb 2022)

No hay casi nadie.


----------



## mr nobody (25 Feb 2022)

y todo el mundo montandose sus cabalas


----------



## sikBCN (25 Feb 2022)

Parece que hace algo de rasca.


----------



## marvinhess (25 Feb 2022)

Los de Odessa no estan disponibles


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Sacada de esta otra web:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/ukraine/kiev/european-square.html



Yo no haría caso a nadie. Es más, haría mi vida normal y me preocuparía de lo que me atañe realmente. El resto ni existe.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay ni Dios por la calle



@cooperator 

Pues compara con las imagenes que sacan ellos, miles de coches y destrucción a raudales, eso es Europan Square, pleno centro de Kiev


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2022)

De Odessa la única cámara que sigue transmitiendo es esta:


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2022)

Y empresas cerradas un viernes por la mañana


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2022)

Qué barcos serán esos?


----------



## Plandemista (25 Feb 2022)

Por favor, es terrorífico. Avisad antes de poner semejantes vídeos.


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


> Por favor, es terrorífico. Avisad antes de poner semejantes vídeos.



Mientras sigan transmitiendo en directo, es una buena manera de ver lo que está pasando sin tener que tragarse mierdas manipuladas.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

marvinhess dijo:


> Los de Odessa no estan disponibles



Algunas de Kiev tampoco están activas, las que tienen sonido no paras de oir las sirenas, pero no se ve mucho mas.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

O esto como hemos hecho muchos.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (25 Feb 2022)

¿Dónde está la gente?


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Feb 2022)

Si hay 200.000 soldados como mucho entre los 2 bandos en un país más grande que España. Pues evidentemente es más un pilla pilla que una avalancha


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la gente?



Viendo Dapena3


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2022)

Portada de El Mundo:







Plaza de Europa en Kiev en directo



En amarillo el distrito de Obolon






a 13 minutos en coche de la Plaza de Europa


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

La tercera lleva emitiendo desde anoche y ahí no se ve ni un sólo resplandor, humo, o cualquier cosa que nos cuentan en el apocalipsis mediatico.


----------



## aron01 (25 Feb 2022)

Esto huele a entrada pactada que te cagas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (25 Feb 2022)

Una ciudad bastante bonita y cuidada para estar en medio de ese terror invernal que es el noreste europeo.

Ahora que habían logrado algo de prosperidad, lenta y pacientemente, llegan los rusos (como siempre) a dar por el culo y arrasar con todo.

Y este foro socialcomunista de mierda, como siempre, haciendo palmas. No entiendo por qué tanta inquina a Pablemos y a la izquierda, si son el faro moral de este foro y del país entero.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Una ciudad bastante bonita y cuidada para estar en medio de ese terror invernal que es el noreste europeo.
> 
> Ahora que habían logrado algo de prosperidad, lenta y pacientemente, llegan los rusos (como siempre) a dar por el culo y arrasar con todo.
> 
> Y este foro socialcomunista de mierda, como siempre, haciendo palmas. No entiendo por qué tanta inquina a Pablemos y a la izquierda, si son el faro moral de este foro y del país entero.


----------



## Nothing (25 Feb 2022)

Se parece más a un 23F que a una invasión

Imagínate si lo llegan a hacer un día antes


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

En esta cam yo no veo el terror mediatico que nos ha metido la mass esta mañana, que alguien me lo explique gracias.
Avanzad hasta el final, que es lo útimo grabado, no veo mucho humo, explosiones, fuego, ni avion o helicoptero volando, lo único no hay apenas gente por la calle, pero si les acojonado con las sirenas, como para estar por ahí deambulando.


----------



## BeninExpress (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Otras:



Se escuchan hasta los graznidos de los cuervos..

Craaaac craaaac.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Se escuchan hasta los graznidos de los cuervos..
> 
> Craaaac craaaac.



Lo peor no es eso, dónde está el humo? Dónde hay fuego, no se ve ni un helicoptero volando, o es que se los ha llevado todos Dapena 3 a sus conexiones?


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Queremos de saber hoyjan


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Feb 2022)

En grandes ciudades de EEUU y en otras como Barcelona veríamos a negros y moros saqueando las calles


----------



## BeninExpress (25 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En grandes ciudades de EEUU y en otras como Barcelona veríamos a negros y moros saqueando las calles



Jajajaja qué cabrón.. Warcelona al mismo nivel que Detroit o Kinshasa.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En grandes ciudades de EEUU y en otras como Barcelona veríamos a negros y moros saqueando las calles



Y si deben estar en sus casas es por la comida de tarro de las sirenas sonando a lo bestia a primera hora de la mañana.


----------



## belenus (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## bocadRillo (25 Feb 2022)

vaya mierdaca de guerra, sin ruidos ni humo ni fuego por todas partes, gente pululando por la calle como si nada...


----------



## Trurl (25 Feb 2022)

Si después de todas las mentiras, terrorismo informativo, ilegalidades, delitos de odio, etc, etc, que han difundido los medios de masas, si después de todo eso aún hay gente que sigue viendo y creyendo lo que sale en TV es para matarlos.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Si después de todas las mentiras, terrorismo informativo, ilegalidades, delitos de odio, etc, etc, que han difundido los medios de masas, si después de todo eso aún hay gente que sigue viendo y creyendo lo que sale en TV es para matarlos.



Sus propias mentiras los matarán.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Si después de todas las mentiras, terrorismo informativo, ilegalidades, delitos de odio, etc, etc, que han difundido los medios de masas, si después de todo eso aún hay gente que sigue viendo y creyendo lo que sale en TV es para matarlos.



Algunos seguirán creyendo a pies juntillas no lo dudes


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2022)

Un forero puso hace poco una webcam que estuvo siguiendo en su momento cuando hicieron el megahospital de Wuhan. El caso es que vió que lo que se veía no se correspondía con lo que decía la TV.

Buen aporte.


----------



## Juan Niebla (25 Feb 2022)

a ver si con suerte putin lanza un pepinazo contra la sexta y los frie a todos los que haya dentro,. los malditos progres de mierda ahora apoyando a la Otan y a los yankees.
a nadie le suena esto al "cambiazo" de la novela de Orwell?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Feb 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> a ver si con suerte putin lanza un pepinazo contra la sexta y los frie a todos los que haya dentro,. los malditos progres de mierda ahora apoyando a la Otan y a los yankees.
> a nadie le suena esto al "cambiazo" de la novela de Orwell?



Por lo general, el progre medio, que vive inmerso en su mundo de FB o Twister, y polariza todo a un like/dislike, es incapaz de no tomar partido por un bando, especialmente si entra en juego el lado "emocional".

Es incapaz de tratar a EEUU y a Rusia como lo que son: *ambos impostores y adversarios de España*, y en este momento, muchos pseudo-comunistas (pseudo nada más, ojo... son comunistas con lo de los demás, con lo suyo son anarco-capitalistas) están completamente cortocircuitados entre su adoración al ejército rojo, y su rechazo a la invasión de Putin.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Un forero puso hace poco una webcam que estuvo siguiendo en su momento cuando hicieron el megahospital de Wuhan. El caso es que vió que lo que se veía no se correspondía con lo que decía la TV.
> 
> Buen aporte.



Ese forero lo mismo también fui yo.


----------



## Juan Niebla (25 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Por lo general, el progre medio es incapaz de no tomar partido por un bando, especialmente si entra en juego el lado "emocional".
> 
> Es incapaz de tratar a EEUU y a Rusia como lo que son: *ambos impostores y adversarios de España*, y en este momento, muchos pseudo-comunistas (pseudo nada más, ojo... son comunistas con lo de los demás, con lo suyo son anarco-liberales) están completamente cortocircuitados entre su adoración al ejército rojo, y su rechazo a la invasión de Putin.




pues a ver si con suerte del cortocircuito les arden los sesos a todos esos que dices y dejan ya de intoxicar con su verborrea de mierda


----------



## Plavi (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ese forero lo mismo también fui yo.



De ego va bien , no?


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> De ego va bien , no?



El ego nos puede, ya tu sabehhhhhh nano!!! 
Pero es cierto, puse un hilo sobre eso no hace mucho.


----------



## HM11 (25 Feb 2022)

Van todos los coches en una dirección, en otras imágenes se ve un carril reventado de coches y el otro vacío. La guerra es por fuera, no en las ciudades, no te enteras de nada.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Otras:


----------



## GatoAzul (25 Feb 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Esto huele a entrada pactada que te cagas.



A mí no me extrañaría nada. Y aún así les saldría el tiro por la culata.


----------



## Estais_avisados (25 Feb 2022)

La realidad supera la ficción de los massmierdas


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Van todos los coches en una dirección, en otras imágenes se ve un carril reventado de coches y el otro vacío. La guerra es por fuera, no en las ciudades, no te enteras de nada.



Ponga usted esa webcam si la hay, yo también puedo decir que he pisado la Luna hace unos minutos


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

La primera webcam ha caído, ¿Quién nos vigila? 

A ver cuanto duran las demás.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay ni Dios por la calle





cooperator dijo:


> No hay casi nadie.



Los Rusos se estan llevando a la poblacion a campos de concentracion a las afueras, y ya han ejecutado a muchos colaboradores del regimen de Kiev

Bueno ya en serio, hay mucha gente que salio de Kiev en largas caravanas, y ahora se estara preguntando pero para que me fui, muchos otros estaran en sus casas viendo la miedoTV antirusa globalista de Zelensky , muertos de miedo y no queriendo salir por si acaso y por si les llaman para cojer un fusil y defender a la patria, y los pocos que ves por la calle son los que en casos de PLANdemia no llevarian mascarilla puesta, sulelen ser los mas despiertos que saben mas o menos las intenciones de los rusos y quien es zelenski realmente


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Feb 2022)

Rusia no está atacando esa plaza en concreto supongo que no hay guerra.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La primera webcam ha caído, ¿Quién nos vigila?
> 
> A ver cuanto duran las demás.



Igual le ha caído una bomba.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Igual le ha caído una bomba.


----------



## DonCrisis (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Otras:



No sé, veo lo normal, es decir nadie por la puta calle si te están invadiendo. ¿Qué esperabas ver tú?


----------



## eltonelero (25 Feb 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Parece que hace algo de rasca.



Nadie quiere arriesgarse ni mover ni un dedo.
Yo si fuera un tio entre 18-40 años estaría en casa calentito rezando para que escampase.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Feb 2022)

Es una "guerra" asintomática, payasetes.


----------



## walkietalkie (25 Feb 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> No hay casi nadie.



El panorama no es para dar un paseo a comer un helado


----------



## amigos895 (25 Feb 2022)

Está todo destruido como se esperaba  y lleno de tanques.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Camara en la frontera con Rumanía, mucha mujer sola o con niños y coches de alta gama casi todos los que salen.


----------



## Barruno (25 Feb 2022)

La segunda es mentira
Ayer x la noche ahí era de día


----------



## Kbkubito (25 Feb 2022)

Yo tuve una novieta serbia. Me contó que cuando la otan bombardeaba belgrado,ella y su pandilla salían de fies como si nada.


----------



## Manteka (25 Feb 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 957651
> 
> 
> Qué barcos serán esos?



Son pateras


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Sorprende ver en la cámara de la frontera, todo cristo con mascarillas.
A la locura covidiana, se nos une la locura bélica.


----------



## yixikh (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## yixikh (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Aventino (25 Feb 2022)

De los mismos autores de los "Hospitales Colapsados con el covid 19"


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Feb 2022)

No está bien estafar. Mejor quemarlas.


----------



## NXT (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> En esta cam yo no veo el terror mediatico que nos ha metido la mass esta mañana, que alguien me lo explique gracias.
> Avanzad hasta el final, que es lo útimo grabado, no veo mucho humo, explosiones, fuego, ni avion o helicoptero volando, lo único no hay apenas gente por la calle, pero si les acojonado con las sirenas, como para estar por ahí deambulando.



Estoy escuchando una sirena ahora mismo en este stream.


----------



## Picard (25 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Estoy escuchando una sirena ahora mismo en este stream.



Yo no oigo nada, ya se habrá acabado el peligro supongo


----------



## Aventino (25 Feb 2022)

Busque las 8 diferencias

Hospital colapsado crisis del covid 







Capital Kiev - Ucrania - Guerra Rusia - Ucrania 

25/02/2022 17:44


----------



## The Replicant (25 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Es una "guerra" asintomática, payasetes.



La primera guerra "asintomatica" de la historia


----------



## The Replicant (25 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> De los mismos autores de los "Hospitales Colapsados con el covid 19"



Se nota que son los mismos "guionistas"


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Son pateras



Si claro, igualita es la milfa de la portada del último video con lo que nos entra aquí.
Tu te pinchas hermano.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Yo no oigo nada, ya se habrá acabado el peligro supongo



Estuvieron mucho rato a primera hora de la mañana, pero nada nos asegura que no sean efectos de fondo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Feb 2022)

en la tele son todo imagenes de videojuegos, realidad inventada...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Camara en la frontera con Rumanía, mucha mujer sola o con niños y coches de alta gama casi todos los que salen.



los hombres tienen prohibida la salida, tienen que morir por soros...






mujeres jovenes en edad militar salen como refugiadas, hombres viejos a luchar


hombres hasta 65 años reclutados a la fuerza, esa es la igualda que reclamaban las FEMEN ucranianas financiadas por soros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## horik (25 Feb 2022)

En la frontera hacia Hungría hay bastante más tráfico de coches ucranianos y si, la gran mayoría son conducidos por mujeres


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Feb 2022)

Recordemos a Trump dialogando con el líder de Best Korea. Mientras tanto Biden va de pistolero por la vida.


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Recordemos a Trump dialogando con el líder de Best Korea. Mientras tanto Biden va de pistolero por la vida.



El que nos iba a llevar a la guerra era Trumpo, mira ahora, que se jodan todos los pensaron así


----------



## Golds23 (25 Feb 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Los malvados soldados no fueron a rematar al hombre y a sus rescatistas?


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (25 Feb 2022)

Lo mismo pasaba cuando hubo un golpe de Estado en España y Milans del Bosch desplegó 2000 efectivos y sacó 50 tanques en Valencia, o cuando la aviación nazi bombardeaba Barcelona durante la guerra civil, alma de cántaro. Las guerras no tienen lugar en cada centímetro cuadrado de un país, la primera línea ocupa relativamente poco sitio.


----------



## Golds23 (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## skan (25 Feb 2022)

Sólo le deseo cáncer a todos los rusos imperialistas y a todos los comunistas.


----------



## Funci-vago (25 Feb 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Y empresas cerradas un viernes por la mañana



Aquí los empresaurios no iban a dar vacaciones tan facilmente


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (25 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 957956



De qué me suena esto? Ah, sí...


----------



## perrosno (26 Feb 2022)

Tercera y cuarta cámara también han caído ya, saludos a los espías.

Edito:
Tercera repuesta con otro enlace nuevo.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 957956




Ajajajaj lo raro es que los turistas no se hagan fotos con el periodista como se hace en Reino Unido con la guardia real.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



¿En serio están empleando imágenes de videojuegos haciéndolas pasar por información en los medios de comunicación?


----------



## Golds23 (26 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿En serio están empleando imágenes de videojuegos haciéndolas pasar por información en los medios de comunicación?



No solo en España


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Golds23 dijo:


> No solo en España



Dios mío... jajajajajaj

Y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2022)

__





UCRANIWOOD|Libertad Digital publica fotos MISMO COCHE Kiev diciendo es "coche civil aplastado por tanque ruso" O "coche de prorusos saboteadores"


La risión: https://www.libertaddigital.com/fotos/guerra-en-ucrania-primeras-imagenes-de-los-bombardeos-rusos-internacional-6869400/rescatan-a-un-hombre-dentro-de-su-vehiculo-aplastado-por-un-tanque.jpg.html Yo ya no sé si lo hacen por descuido o por reirse de sus lectores. Opción A...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## steppenwulf (26 Feb 2022)

Deben de estar haciendo su agosto los traficantes de hachis y fentanilo en las fronteras con la UE.


----------



## steppenwulf (26 Feb 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Mientras sigan transmitiendo en directo, es una buena manera de ver lo que está pasando sin tener que tragarse mierdas manipuladas.



Y como sabes que no es un tape de hace un mes??


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Golds23 dijo:


> No solo en España




Habría que enviarles este video, seguramente si lo editan un poco tienen propaganda para un rato ajajajaj


----------



## perrosno (26 Feb 2022)

Hay otros nuevos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Feb 2022)

Igual que cuelan falsas pandemias, podrían colar falsas guerras y de forma más fácil aun. Mucha calma se ve en esas webcams. Raro, raro...


----------



## perrosno (26 Feb 2022)

El penúltimo lo han puesto privado desde hace un rato, que alguien me lo explique.......


----------



## perrosno (26 Feb 2022)

La quinta cámara se desconectó el día 24, las imágenes que hay son las últimas de ese día, que cosas mas curiosas hoyjan........


----------



## perrosno (27 Feb 2022)

Cerca de Lubny, se ve como acaban de poner unas barricadas en el puente:









Windy as forecasted


Wind map and weather forecast




www.windy.com


----------



## perrosno (27 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Cerca de Lubny, se ve como acaban de poner unas barricadas en el puente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensarán que van a hacer mucho con esas barricadas...  Alguno se empotrará con ellas.


----------



## perrosno (27 Feb 2022)

Camaras 3,5 y 8 caídas. Sólo queda el primer enlace y la de Windy.
Si tenéis alguna mas, la añado al primer post


----------



## perrosno (27 Feb 2022)

En la cámara primera se ve mucho humo, algo ha pasado


----------



## perrosno (28 Feb 2022)

Windy ha desactivado hace un rato todas las cámaras de Ucrania.


----------



## perrosno (3 Mar 2022)

Pues al menos en las que se siguen viendo sigo sin ver el apocalipsis que nos ponen los charoprograms mañaneros......


----------



## perrosno (4 Mar 2022)

En el primer enlace imagenes de la planta nuclear de Zaporihza siendo atacada ahora mismo


----------



## Disminuido (4 Mar 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay ni Dios por la calle



Y eso un Juernes


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> En el primer enlace imagenes de la planta nuclear de Zaporihza siendo atacada ahora mismo



No veo ná. C0al enlace?


----------



## perrosno (4 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> No veo ná. C0al enlace?



Primer enlace, camara de arriba a la derecha.
Ahora mismo hay pepinazos


----------



## perrosno (4 Mar 2022)

Joder, sonando ahora mismo las alarmas de ataque, si no están locos ya poco les faltará.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Esta última sorprende casi todo mujeres con niños y los coches no son baratos precisamente.




Es que *un error que comete la sociedad y los gobiernos es identificar a los refugiados con la pobreza. *

Van a regalar viaje, piso y pagas a alguna gente que tendrá buen dinero en su banco. De propiedades no hablo porque a lo mejor están bombardeadas. 

Esa es la ventaja con la que juegan refugiados e inmigrantes en general: a ellos nadie les comprueba propiedades ni ahorros como nos lo comprueban a nosotros.


----------



## perrosno (11 Mar 2022)

¿No decían el miercoles que en 24h iban a bombardear Kiev?
Muchas cámaras ya no se ven, pero el primer enlace ahí sigue y no es lo que nos vende la mass mierda a diario.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (14 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Esta última sorprende casi todo mujeres con niños y los coches no son baratos precisamente.
> 
> En Windy han desaparecido todas las de Ucrania a media tarde, no sale ni una sola, pero ya no salen ni las localizaciones de las cámaras.
> 
> ...



En la webcam de la frontera con Rumanía pasan muchos Mercedes. Me parece a mí que sólo dejan huir a las familias de los ricachones y oligarcas ukronazis. A los pobres los retienen en las ciudades como escudos humanos.


----------



## perrosno (14 Mar 2022)

Parriba


----------



## perrosno (16 Mar 2022)

Sigo sin ver fuego aéreo ni nada que se le parezca en el cielo de Kiev, en el único enlace valido que queda


----------



## Drobed Yug (16 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Sigo sin ver fuego aéreo ni nada que se le parezca en el cielo de Kiev, en el único enlace valido que queda



Me temo que en Kiev no ha habido bombardeo ni combate alguno desde que comenzó esta patraña.

Boa noite.


----------



## perrosno (18 Mar 2022)

Sigo sin ver el apocalipsis que nos vende la mass mierda


----------



## Lomo Plateado (18 Mar 2022)

No se ven los set de rodaje americanos.....


----------



## perrosno (31 Mar 2022)

Hoy salen imágenes de Jarcov, no entiendo que sentido tiene poner imagenes de unas obras, cuando antes eran cámaras de Kiew.


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Ya no funciona una puta camara, ¿No quieren que veamos lo que ocurre o como va la cosa?

¿Ahora sólo es el docu que nos coló ayer la cadena amiga del Antoñito ukra?


----------

